# Train to match muscle fiber ratio? Red vs White?



## CvrModel (Oct 27, 2002)

People who have lots of white muscle fibers are best suited to lower reps (1-8) - heavy weight . People with predominantly red muscle fibers are best suited to higher reps 10-50. Athletes who have mostly white muscle fibers should do 75-80% heavy, and 20-25% light. Those with predominantly red muscle fibers should do 65-75% high rep training and 25-35% heavy training. Agree??Dont the white fibers have the most potential for growth? Does training red fibers also have potential for growth? 
Why would someone with predominantly red train heavy, when they can achieve much better gains training higher reps vs low?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2002)

White fibers is for anaerobic training (training without need of oxygen) and red fibers for aerobic.. The red fibers contain more capillairs (sp?), since they need more contact w/ the blood = where they get the oxygen, hence the red colour.. 
White fibers give "type 2" muscles, bigger and bulkier..
Red fibers give "type 1" muscles more used for cardio (marathon runners have basicly only red fibers..).

Correct me if I'm wrong.. just learnt it yesterday..


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 28, 2002)

Also, don't forget the only way of telling what ratio of White/red fiber type your are would be an autopsy. 
The ratio will also vary through the body so something like 6-8 reps might work the best for chest while 12-15 would work the best for something like Calves. 

Over time, you will figure out what works best for your body, no one has the "right" routine for everyone.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 28, 2002)

Train for what you want to develop, not for what you already have.


----------

